# Does my ATI card support temperature monitoring?



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2004)

Show article


----------



## nanobug (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool.  Does anyone know where the 9800XT external temperature measurement component is located?  ATiTool gives me 2 temperature readings, remote (gpu), and local (temp. chip).


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

the 4th image shows the location of the temp chip on 9800 xt .. thats where the local temp is measured


----------



## nanobug (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, W1zzard.  I was wondering where the thermistor (?) was located though, if it does indeed use one.  I guess if so it'd be one of the components close by somewhere..  I'll investigate with the freezer spray sometime..   

I'm not too confident of the accuracy of that sensor at the moment, so, I might get around to either raising it up on legs to directly contact the heatsink, or maybe solder a small lead there with the component, or alternative sensor, on the end (so I can stick it wherever I want, say, on the upcoming GPU waterblock.   )

Cheers.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2004)

the "thermistor" for gpu is inside the core (or under the core on 9800) .. the thermistor for the temp chip is inside the chip .. so no way to do move them


----------



## kovenant (Aug 28, 2004)

nice fotos


----------



## nanobug (Aug 28, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> the "thermistor" for gpu is inside the core (or under the core on 9800) .. the thermistor for the temp chip is inside the chip .. so no way to do move them



Ah, inside the chip 

cheers for the info W1zzard.


----------



## thegrayson (Sep 6, 2004)

*aiw 9800pro supported?*

Does atitool support fan and temp monitoring on my sapphire aiw 9800 pro 128mb?


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 6, 2004)

thegrayson - try to locate the "LM63" chip  it might work...


----------



## Mikee (Sep 11, 2004)

*temp monitoring*

what about Hercules Radeon 9700 NonPro. Cause in AtiTool i dont see the temp readings, so i am trying to find out if it is a software issue or just that i dont have the damn termistor on my card ..


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2004)

9700's dont support temp. monitoring


----------



## ati.bob (Sep 17, 2004)

How about Sapphire's Radeon 9550 card?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2004)

most probably not .. if it has the 9600xt layout it might


----------



## ati.bob (Sep 19, 2004)

How can I check that? I got a Sapphire Radeon 9550 128bit/128MB card...


----------



## richardhuang37 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi , W1zzard :
    F75373S is not a Winbond product , it's Fintek's.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2004)

do you have any info on the chip? all i could find was a taiwanese website with no english pages .. any contact addresses there?


----------



## John (Oct 26, 2004)

*Temperature measurement of ATI 9800SE AIW ?*

Hello,

I am a happy owner of an ATI 9800SE AIW from Sapphire and I would like to know if my card support temperature measurement.

I have already try the ATITOOL but no temperature device was detected.

I have then read your article with a lot of interest and find some LM63 device but I can't find the correct foot print on my card.

Thanks by advance for your help.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2004)

9800se aiw does not support temp. monitoring ..


----------



## John (Oct 26, 2004)

*Temperature measurement of ATI 9800SE AIW ?*

What's a shame ! I feel a bit stupid with my LM63 in my hands now ! 

Do you think that there is some solution to connect the LM63 on the board even without the correct foot print? I mean by soldering wires at the correct place ?
If my analyses is good we need to find the 3V3 power supply, the serial bus an the external tests point of the Internal GPU diode.

What do you think about this ?


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey there! What about Power Color Radeon 9600se (R96LE-C3S)?? 
Btw: Aren't there any list containing all the models??
Thanks.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows whether the AIW 9600XT has temperature monitoring. I'd check but I have a vga silencer on my card and I don't feel like taking it off. Thanks.


----------



## Unregistered (May 13, 2005)

*Sapphire X800 XL*

I have the Sapphire X800 XL 256 VIVO AGP, it has an LM63 chip on it... but I can't seem to find out the temperature in any programs. Have tried:

 - My old ATI card had it in the Overclock section, no such section on this card.
 - Sapphire's RedLine utility seems to have no mention of temp
 - ATITool doesn't recognise and temp monitoring.

Any ideas?


----------



## Triscope (Jun 18, 2005)

Same here, I just bought an x800XL 256mb agp version and I cant find this god damn temperature reading. Ive looked everywhere. Is it maybe simply dissabled or what?? cause its pissing me off a bit, and id like to know why the pro's and xt's would have it but not the xl....


----------



## gotti (Jul 22, 2005)

me too... have got the sapphire radeon ati x800 xl and can't messure the temperature :-(


----------



## binormalkilla (Nov 3, 2006)

I own a Sapphire X1300XT 512mb card, so according to this thread I have an LM63 chip (diode?) on my card.  Also, I am able to monitor the temp. under the Catalyst Contorl Center.  I was wondering why I cannot view the temperature under the ATItool.  I am running the beta 16 pre5 build, and it runs perfect!  Thanks for this great software BTW Wizzard.  Also, are there any low-resource usage temp monitoring software to run in the background while you play a game for OC testing purposes?  Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Munkul (Nov 3, 2006)

to all those who cant find temp. monitoring, try the .24 version of atitool. i had the same problem and had tried 3 or 4 versions of the .25 version, to no avail. the .24 version works perfectly for me, but doesnt show the fuses.
oh yes,and sapphire's TRIXX utility works, but i hate that program it sucks


----------

